# Nova G3 lathe chuck



## helluvawreck

Thanks for the video and chuck recommendation.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TheDane

Nova makes a version of the G3 (Nova G3D) that is direct-threaded for 1" x 8tpi spindles. It is marketed as a Delta product (46-461)


----------



## wormil

Nicely done video. I ordered a G3 yesterday with 2 sets of jaws, will be a nice upgrade from my Midi.


----------



## jeffski1

I only own one chuck and its the Nova G3.I really like using it.I'm glad you like yours.


----------



## Charlieham42

I have only been turning for a few months, and the G3 is the only chuck I have. I have not had any problems with the chuck, it has done everything I expected. It seems to be of good quality, I am sell satisfied with it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

I use a Nova chuck at school and I find that it tightens backwards( counter clockwise) to my Grizzly chuck which is clockwise to tighten. The Grizzly chuck also opens wider for more range when holding spigots and mortises on your turned parts. You can also buy a variety of threaded bushings for the back of it to go on a 3/4"-16, 1"-8, 1 1/4"-8 and 1 1/2" -8. I use my same chuck on 4 lathes.
The Nova chuck holds well but I have had instances where students think they have tightened in their part only to find out that they hit the end of the travel on the chuck and the part came out when starting the lathe.

Does the G3 also tighten counter clockwise?

cheers, Jim


----------



## TheDane

> Does the G3 also tighten counter clockwise?


All Nova chucks tighten counter clockwise.

We have OneWay Stronghold chucks on the lathes at our turning studio … they tighten backward to me (clockwise). I have 3 Nova chucks (2 - G3's and an Infinity).


----------

